# happy birthday, Anja!



## Josh (Mar 13, 2008)

i hope you have a great birthday! do you have anything special planned?


----------



## cvalda (Mar 13, 2008)

OOoooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo is it Anja's birthday?!?!?!! SAAAAAAAH-WEEEEEEEEEET!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ANJA! Hope your day ROCKS as much as you do!!!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Anja - Hope you have a super day! 29 again? Live, love and laugh!!!!!


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks you guys! Nope nothing special planned. Why yes Dee, 29 again.


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Anja  I hope you have a great day. 

Danny


----------



## Coldliz (Mar 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Anja!!!! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## barbie69 (Mar 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## swedeheart (Mar 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Anja!! Hope you have an awesome day!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Make it the best day ever !


----------



## CGKeith (Mar 13, 2008)

Happy uuhhh...29th Birthday! Yeah, that's it 29th...yeah that's the ticket.


----------



## Laura (Mar 13, 2008)

Ahhhh to be '29' again... hmmm maybe not...
Have a good one!!! or two. 
hope its getting warmer..


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Anja!! Hope it is a great one!!!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Mar 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Anja!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Mar 15, 2008)

I need to stop in more often.... I'm sorry I missed this AJ. 
I hope you had an AWESOME day!!!......


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks all, I had a nice day at home and Dan is taking me out to dinner tonight. WOO HOO Dinner and NO KIDDO! ;D


----------



## susan (Mar 15, 2008)

Happy birthday!! Many smiles and good wishes to you dollink!!! I see you are 29, me tooooo


----------

